# Snow foam WITHOUT Karcher



## Anto (Nov 14, 2007)

Hi guys, just wondered, is it possible to use snow foam without a power washer?
I only have Hozelock due to budget constrains but wondered whether there was any way to use snow foam with it. I have an additional nozzle on it with a trigger that enables water to be switched on and off.

Would be grateful for some info as I'm possibly gonna ask for some foam from Santa! :lol:


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

You can buy a hosepipe nozzle attachment but you can use a quality pump sprayer... I've read very good reviews of the Tec-one 1000 (look it up on Google).
Gives a very thick foam from the looking at. I actually ordered one yesterday


----------



## Anto (Nov 14, 2007)

Cheers Xjay, ruddy hell, quick response! :thumb:
I'll have to check that out.

Thanks again.

A

Out of interest are there any particular hosepipe nozzles that can be recommended? Or are they all much the same?


.


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Just looked up that Tec-one 1000 on youtube - Looks like a good workout


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

No where near as much foam but not bad and a good price
http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/washing-and-drying/super-spray-hose-end-sprayer/prod_335.html


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

Is it just me or does that look like hard work for very little return


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

stupid internet connection! iv been trying to watch this video for the last ten minutes but it keeps throwing me off.


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

Thid is a better idead of how it should work


----------



## Anto (Nov 14, 2007)

Hey thanks everyone, really appreciate all your input.


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

watched it now.How much is this thing? and the big question...does it work aswell as the traditional snow foam via a lance?Seems a fair bit of foam coming out of it.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

I have one of those Epoch tec 1000 things.. I mostly use it with citrus degreaser for engine bays, door shuts, arches ect.. gives a little more cling than a pressure sprayer but uses a bit more.

I have tried doing whole cars with it, takes about 10-12 minutes for a family sized car, uses about 1L of mix (doesn't have to be a strong mix like some hose pipe attachments)

It's not ever going to be as good as a snow foam lance or direct chemical injection and a twin lance system like I have on the Kranzle K1151. but if it's up against hosepipe type of foaming systems like the gilmour then it works better, is cheaper but requires a little more work.

the superspray system is another alternative 
http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/washing-and-drying/super-spray-hose-end-sprayer/prod_335.html

the epoch is about £35 imported from italy.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Don't waste your money in the super spray jobbie from CYC or anywhere else as you'll just be disappointed. I've got one and I just leave it in the shed now lol


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

danwel said:


> Don't waste your money in the super spray jobbie from CYC or anywhere else as you'll just be disappointed. I've got one and I just leave it in the shed now lol


Iv got one and i think its preety decent.Does it foam like foam party?no! but for less than a tenner its not bad as a pre wash.I think it seems to soften up some dirt before attacking it with a wash mitt.


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

rayner said:


> Just looked up that Tec-one 1000 on youtube - Looks like a good workout
> 
> Pianownica ręczna Epoca Tec One Foamer 1000 FPM - YouTube


That looks such a faff! It'd take all day just to foam the car!


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

S1600Marc said:


> That looks such a faff! It'd take all day just to foam the car!


I'm pretty sure it would take a lot longer to get the jet wash out, connect up the power cables and extension lead, plug in to the tap.. Not forgetting to put it all away....

Where as this is simply spray on (depends on technique how long it looks, between 5 and 10 minutes is not a long time), obviously use a clingier foam if possible.. or a stronger cleansing one .. have your bucket(s) ready to go straight after foaming, and then "follow" the foam, hand washing the parts you snow foamed first with the hand held sprayer..

The Epoca cost me £27 posted as of today... obviously exchange rates may vary from day to day..


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

xJay1337 said:


> I'm pretty sure it would take a lot longer to get the jet wash out, connect up the power cables and extension lead, plug in to the tap.. Not forgetting to put it all away....
> 
> Where as this is simply spray on (depends on technique how long it looks, between 5 and 10 minutes is not a long time), obviously use a clingier foam if possible.. or a stronger cleansing one .. have your bucket(s) ready to go straight after foaming, and then "follow" the foam, hand washing the parts you snow foamed first with the hand held sprayer..
> 
> The Epoca cost me £27 posted as of today... obviously exchange rates may vary from day to day..


It doesnt take that long to get pw out, plus you haven't got to keep stopping every panel to pump the pressure back up.

If your using a PW every week it takes about a minute to set up at the same to put away, 2 mins to coat the car then have a cup of tea whilst your still pumping away :lol:


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

Which is more effective though considering the Big difference in price £27 vs £100 for a decent power washer and another £30 for foam lance?


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

mr.t said:


> Which is more effective though considering the Big difference in price £27 vs £100 for a decent power washer and another £30 for foam lance?


depends on the view of effective...
cost effective would be the epoch tec one.. but for actual performance then it would have to go to the pressure washer.. simply because most of what your snowfoam does is soften the dirt and/or traffic film on the car allowing the high pressure water to blast it off easier.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

mr.t said:


> Iv got one and i think its preety decent.Does it foam like foam party?no! but for less than a tenner its not bad as a pre wash.I think it seems to soften up some dirt before attacking it with a wash mitt.


Maybe I was expecting too much but I tried it with some snow foam and star drops apc and got same results.

I may try and find a sample of snow foam from someone to try again then.


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

Super Spayer is not designed to be used with snowfoam, yes Ive seen people do it but mix it with shampoo. I used VP Prewash through mine, and it worked pretty well. I now use a Pump Sprayer and VP Prewash as its much more economical


----------



## 3dom (Oct 30, 2012)

Found these and they look similar to the ones posted earlier........thought it may be useful to link on here 

http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/elite-heavy-duty-trade-quality-solvent-sprayer-1.0-litre.php?cPath=72


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

RDB85 said:


> Super Spayer is not designed to be used with snowfoam, yes Ive seen people do it but mix it with shampoo. I used VP Prewash through mine, and it worked pretty well. I now use a Pump Sprayer and VP Prewash as its much more economical


Cheers,didn't realise it was a no for snow foam


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

rayner said:


> It doesnt take that long to get pw out, plus you haven't got to keep stopping every panel to pump the pressure back up.
> 
> If your using a PW every week it takes about a minute to set up at the same to put away, 2 mins to coat the car then have a cup of tea whilst your still pumping away :lol:


If you watch the video of the guy doing it properly.... you can quite easily get one side of the car done without re-pumping.
I could even do that on my old cheap £5 spray pump.. The guy in the video just isn't pumping it up enough for the pressure to be sustained for a long period of time. Either that or the lid is not on tightly.

Maybe if you have the luxury of a garage with direct driveway but for me I have to hook the extension cable out of my mates bedroom, drag it downstairs, get the pressure washer out of it's box in the downstairs toilet, get the hose... run the hose through the kitchen and out the window... get the clicky thing onto the tap properly.. It takes 10-15 minutes either way.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

xJay1337 said:


> The Epoca cost me £27 posted as of today... obviously exchange rates may vary from day to day..


Could you show a link for this?
:thumb:


----------



## gingerlife (Aug 22, 2009)

How about a gilmour foam master 2. Pretty good with magifoam.


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

S63 said:


> Could you show a link for this?
> :thumb:


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/180855645630?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## sirtroyan (Jul 1, 2012)

2l is better solution.


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Hasan1 said:


> No where near as much foam but not bad and a good price
> http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/washing-and-drying/super-spray-hose-end-sprayer/prod_335.html


This is what I started out with. Works great and for it's price is way better than the Gilmour. Only thing I'd add, is not to use it with a stop end as the pressure change when turning the flow off can cause it to jump off the end of the hose, but it's easily remided. Your won't get the thick sudds you'd get from a pressure washer.

Definately give this one a go. I bought two for friends and they use them all the time.


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

you can actually pick up jet washers pretty cheaply on the bay , my dad just bought a new one to do his patio and paid 19.99 for it (refurbed karcher k2) , it does the job really well and would work great with snow foam , you can pick up a karcher snow foam lance for £15 so £35 in total and your in business


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Received my Tec One 1000 from the Italian Ebayer for £28 just recently. A very well made constructed piece of kit. Used it with BH Autofoam for the first time last weekend, delivers a very good foam but it does require pumping irritatingly often, having said that I haven't discovered anything else that delivers a good foam without the use of a PW or hose.


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=3839512&postcount=102

My tec-1000 experience.

Next time I use it (weekend) I'll do a video review for it.


----------



## Crash Master (Feb 5, 2012)

It's crap! Forever pumping lasts no time, rubbish and knackering, pants build quality to.


----------



## 3dom (Oct 30, 2012)

Crash Master said:


> It's crap! Forever pumping lasts no time, rubbish and knackering, pants build quality to.


But apart from that.............


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

Crash Master said:


> It's crap! Forever pumping lasts no time, rubbish and knackering, pants build quality to.


It's not the best build quality but it's not bad.
And it doess it's job - provides a usable snow foam without a jet wash.
:detailer:


----------



## r4s (Oct 6, 2012)

this is how we do it:











ATB

M


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

r4s said:


> this is how we do it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks more impressive than my Tec One, what modifications did you make?


----------



## r4s (Oct 6, 2012)

We make little hole in tube & use different nose end + add a felt which foam the liquid the way you want (less on more thick).

here you go mate.






www.kosmetykaaut.pl

btw: thats been designed by one lad from above message board.

all the best

M


----------



## Beznickux (Dec 29, 2012)

DIY Marolex(hand foamer)
http://forum.kosmetykaaut.pl/viewtopic.php?t=8293


----------



## loyalblue (Apr 3, 2013)

r4s said:


> We make little hole in tube & use different nose end + add a felt which foam the liquid the way you want (less on more thick).


Thanks for the links r4s and Beznickux.

I am planning to modify a marolex.

- Small hole in the feed pump.
- Fan Nozzle -> http://www.savewatersavemoney.co.uk/products/view/id/252/item/hand-pump-pressure-washer-nozzles

- But where do you get the yellow felt sponge things ?


----------



## gerz1873 (May 15, 2010)

I use the Supersprayer with snowfoam/shampoo mix and get decent suds. For a tenner its great value


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

do these pump sprayers work if so i might invest in one as i only have a budget power washer and cant aford a foam lance.


----------

